# важнейшее / самое важное



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

Можно сказать, что 

*важнейшее событие этого года* и
*самое важное* *событие этого года*

_имеют одинаковое значение?_


----------



## Kolan

Rodopea said:


> *важнейшее событие этого года* и
> *самое важное* *событие этого года*
> 
> _имеют одинаковое значение?_


Да, они имеют одинаковое значение, как семантически, так и стилистически. На мой взгляд, употребление зависит от ритма, в котором составлен ваш текст. И ещё. Каждое можно усилить по-своему, сказав, например,

*наиважнейшее событие этого года* и
*самое-самое важное* *событие этого года*

но стиль уже будет различаться (первое - более высокий стиль, второе - попроще)

Я заметил для себя, что *важнейшее *особенно часто встречается в трудах В.И.Ульянова (Ленина), где несёт особую экспрессию для читателя даже там, где не выглядит очень обоснованным, подчиняясь _моменту_, что допускало конъюнктурные толкования впоследствии. "Из всех искусств для нас *важнейшим* явлется кино". (Было начертано золотыми буквами при входе в киностудию Мосфильм). Voyons donc! Какое ещё кино?


----------



## Ptak

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Можно сказать, что
> 
> *важнейшее событие этого года* и
> *самое важное* *событие этого года*
> 
> _имеют одинаковое значение?_


Да. Для меня абсолютно одинаковое.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Какое ещё кино?


Полностью цитата звучит так: "Пока народ безграмотен, из всех искусств важнейшими для нас являются кино и цирк" (Полн. собр. соч. - 5-е изд. - Т.44. - С.579: Беседа В.И. Ленина с А.В.Луначарским).
Так что, как ни крути, в данном контексте никакого особенного идиотизма в этом изречении нет.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Полностью цитата звучит так: "Пока народ безграмотен, из всех искусств важнейшими для нас являются кино и цирк" (Полн. собр. соч. - 5-е изд. - Т.44. - С.579: Беседа В.И. Ленина с А.В.Луначарским).
> Так что, как ни крути, в данном контексте никакого особенного идиотизма в этом изречении нет.


В ленинском оригинале - нет, хотя *важнейшим* искусством в условиях безграмотности оказалась на деле монументальная и вообще изобразительная пропаганда, а не цирк и не кино (это в плане обоснования). Но я особенно подчеркнул, что конъюнктурными являются последующие толкования. 

В частности, в лозунге Мосфильма (а мне там довелось однажды сниматься в эпизодической роли школьника, и мимо лозунга я ходил несколько раз) ленинскую фразу киношники исказили односторонним образом в свою пользу. И ничего им за это не было. Лишний раз говорит о том, что обязательное изучение ленинских работ всеми просто профанировалось, толком не читали, отчего никому в глаза не бросилась эта подтасовка.

Заметьте, что Ленин не написал "_*самыми важными*_ искусствами...", это, во-первых, было бы не его стилем, а во-вторых, и звучит-то коряво. То есть, разница, всё-таки, есть.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> В частности, в лозунге Мосфильма (а мне там довелось однажды сниматься в эпизодической роли школьника, и мимо лозунга я ходил несколько раз) ленинскую фразу киношники исказили односторонним образом в свою пользу. И ничего им за это не было. Лишний раз говорит о том, что обязательное изучение ленинских работ всеми просто профанировалось, толком не читали, отчего никому в глаза не бросилась эта подтасовка.
> 
> 
> 
> По-моему, для мосфильмовского лозунга сокращение вполне оправданно: при чём тут, собственно говоря, какой-то цирк? Тем более, что в этом как раз вождь ошибся.
> 
> 
> 
> Заметьте, что Ленин не написал "_*самыми важными*_ искусствами...", это, во-первых, было бы не его стилем, а во-вторых, и звучит-то коряво. То есть, разница, всё таки, есть.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> А что, кто-то написал "_*самыми важными*_ искусствами..."?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> По-моему, для мосфильмовского лозунга сокращение вполне оправданно: при чём тут, собственно говоря, какой-то цирк? Тем более, что в этом как раз вождь ошибся.


Так вот в этом-то и заключается конъюнктурность, как использования, так и искажения. 

Во-первых, эпоха безграмотности канула в прошлое, а вместе с ней и злободневность ленинского указания. Гуру идеологического ведомства могли бы подыскать для кинематографа из 55 томов наследия нечто более нержавеющее, но беда в том, что со временем и там уже перестали ловить мышей и вполне довольствовались замыленными скрижалями. А нет ничего более дискредитирующего, чем неуместные цитаты из собственного багажа. 

Во-вторых, даже если цирк был прибавлен Лениным для красного словца, то убирать его из цитаты, меняя множественное число на единственное и не добавляя многоточий на месте купюр, всё равно было грубой ошибкой толкователей наследия, а не автора. Никто не давал им права поступать так с цитатой. Наш преподаватель диамата каждое занятие начинала с заклинания: "Молодёжь, учите дефиниции". И она была совершенно права. Если искажать основы, то быстро начнётся эрозия доверия к учению, что, собственно, и имело место в государственных масштабах.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> А что, кто-то написал "_*самыми важными*_ искусствами..."?


Мы тут разбираем разницу в употреблении слов *важнейший* и *самый важный*. Выясняется, что разница есть. Например, в ленинском контексте такая подстановка была бы немыслимой. Потому что его стиль сразу бы "вспучило" в этом месте.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Во-первых, эпоха безграмотности канула в прошлое, а вместе с ней и злободневность ленинского указания.
> 
> 
> 
> И в лучших традициях диалектики его нетленная мысль обрела новый смысл: снова большую часть знаний о мире большинство людей потребляет через экран.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Во-вторых, даже если цирк был прибавлен Лениным для красного словца, то убирать его из цитаты, меняя множественное число на единственное и не добавляя многоточий на месте купюр, всё равно было грубой ошибкой толкователей наследия, а не автора. Никто не давал им права поступать так с цитатой.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Правила цитирования, принятые в научной среде, к лозунгам не применяются. Попробуйте выкрикнуть многоточие.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Мы тут разбираем разницу в употреблении слов *важнейший* и *самый важный*. Выясняется, что разница есть. Например, в ленинском контексте такая подстановка была бы немыслимой. Потому что его стиль сразу бы "вспучило" в этом месте.


Думаю, что "самые важные" тут невозможны не в силу чьего-то стиля, а потому, что по таинственным (возможно, фонетическим)причинам слово "искусство" используется в им.п. мн. ч. крайне ограниченно.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Правила цитирования, принятые в научной среде, к лозунгам не применяются. Попробуйте выкрикнуть многоточие.


Этот конкретный лозунг (а, впрочем, и многие другие) можно было выкрикивать, разве что лёжа на столе мордой в салате, т.е., в бессознательном состоянии. 

Но дело и в многоточиях тоже. Искажать в основах нельзя ничего, абсолютно. В качестве примера приведу еврейские священные книги, свитки которой переписываются настолько точно, что, как говорят талмудисты, если проткнуть иглой все страницы насквозь в любом месте, они вам скажут, через какие буквы прошла игла. В немалой степени благодаря этому их учение живёт и процветает.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> И в лучших традициях диалектики его нетленная мысль обрела новый смысл: снова большую часть знаний о мире большинство людей потребляет через экран.


Здесь вы несколько подменяете понятия. Телевидение - это, главным образом, способ доставки информации в любую точку путём распространения волн, а не сам экран. Их-таки различают, кино и телевидение в наше время.

Ленин не зря поставил вместе (игровое, я думаю, он имел в виду) кино и цирк. Это то, что staged, продумано заранее и сыграно на сцене. Что было вполне разумно для пропагандистских целей в ту эпоху. Однако, посмотрите на судьбу публичных кинотеатров в наше время. В иные дни туда ходят разве что целоваться в темноте или вообще с целью общения, времяпрепровождения в компании. Всё остальное смотрят по ящику, каждый сам по себе, вполне успешно программируя собственные мозги.

Опять же, я подчёркиваю мысль, что никакое учение перевирать не стоит, даже в мелочах, иначе ему кирдык. Не зря еретиков слали прямо на костёр, а колебавшихся вместе с линией партии - в лучшем случае, на Колыму.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Думаю, что "самые важные" тут невозможны не в силу чьего-то стиля, а потому, что по таинственным (возможно, фонетическим)причинам слово "искусство" используется в им.п. мн. ч. крайне ограниченно.


Тем не менее, исходная фраза Ленина вполне благозвучна фонетически. А вот, если "*самыми важными*", то тут  сразу видна некогерентность стиля и даже тяжесть фонетики.


----------



## Q-cumber

Не вижу никаких препятствий для замены "важнейших" на "самые важные" ленинской цитате:



> "Пока народ безграмотен, из всех искусств *самыми важными* для нас являются кино и цирк"


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Заметьте, что Ленин не написал "_*самыми важными*_ искусствами...", это, во-первых, было бы не его стилем, а во-вторых, и звучит-то коряво. То есть, разница, всё-таки, есть.



Равно как и не написал "_*важнейшими*_ искусствами...".


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Но дело и в многоточиях тоже. Искажать в основах нельзя ничего, абсолютно. В качестве примера приведу еврейские священные книги, свитки которой переписываются настолько точно, что, как говорят талмудисты, если проткнуть иглой все страницы насквозь в любом месте, они вам скажут, через какие буквы прошла игла. В немалой степени благодаря этому их учение живёт и процветает.


Это учение живёт и процветает благодаря этому (блюдению буквы в расчёте на то, что дух при этом соблюдётся автоматически), а другие учения - благодаря другому.
Тут не могу удержаться от цитаты из Вл. Соловьёва, цитирующего, в свою очередь, св. Феодосия Печерского, который "на вопрос великого княза Изяслава, следует ли в день воскресный закалать животных и употреблять их мясо, ... отвечает, что, после того как господь сошел на землю, жидовское все умолкло. Нет греха закалать животных в воскресенье; если же будем закалать в субботу, а есть в воскресенье, то это явное жидовство".
Здесь формальный подход к запрету работать по воскресеньям, сопровождающийся столь же формальным способом обойти его (заколоть говядину накануне и оставить на холодке), отвергается как смехотворная попытка обмануть бога. Взамен предлагается честно взглянуть на вещи: если в воскресенье хоцца мясца, а закалывать животное не положено, то нечего делать вид, что оно нам тут случайно попалось, а мы вроде мимо проходили, и как же не воспользоваться?
Хочешь мяса - зарежь, да и лопай, если поста нет. За работу это не считается.
Большевики во многом следовали ветхозаветным хитростям, накручивая формальные объяснения сущностным безобразиям.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Не вижу никаких препятствий для замены "важнейших" на "самые важные" ленинской цитате:


Речь не о препятствиях. А о том, что Ленин отдавал явное предпочтению слову "*важнейший*" по сравнению с "*самый важный*". Вероятно, на то были причины.


----------

